# Cleaning alloy wheels before refurb and paint...



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya..
I have a set of teledials for my little alfa and theyre a mess. I've used alloy cleaner on them and its just not shifting some of the clag thats stuck to them! :doublesho
Anyone got any suggestions that would help move it along, so i can repair them and get them on before winter? 
Ta.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

You just repairing curb marks/oxidized paint or complete refurb?


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

In true alfa form, theyre peeling and oxidised. Theres a little kerbing, nothing that chemical metal cant sort. 
then filler primer/sand/primer/paint/lacquer.
I think.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used wheel cleaner and a scotchbrite pad your keying them anyway !


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

egon said:


> In true alfa form, theyre peeling and oxidised. Theres a little kerbing, nothing that chemical metal cant sort.
> then filler primer/sand/primer/paint/lacquer.
> I think.


Then as Craig said.

BTW, my teles don't have any oxidization. 12 years old too. Plenty kerbing though 

Make sure you post results.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers guys, checked my alloy cleaner and found it was for polished rims, so probably isnt aggressive enough...
Will post up pics as i go.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Brake cleaner and scotchbrite


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Are you using anything to treat the alloy ? If so what mate


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

No, just cleaning it, rubbing it back, priming, then painting. Been looking at plopping some mica in the clearcoat too, just to add an angle.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Strothow said:


> Brake cleaner and scotchbrite


This combo is damned effective! Thanks! First one in primer this morning!

What alfa you running rob?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

egon said:


> This combo is damned effective! Thanks! First one in primer this morning!


Sure is! :thumb:


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Think I got it sorted this time!!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

egon said:


> This combo is damned effective! Thanks! First one in primer this morning!
> 
> What alfa you running rob?


Before suspension revamp


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

egon said:


> Apologies, snapbucket has failed on ios6 update so i'm struggling with uploadingness.


Looking good! 
Tell me when you've finished and I'll let you practice some more on my set


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

I do like the front end on the 156, so much more masculine than the 147... I keep wanting a 145 front end on mine!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

egon said:


> I do like the front end on the 156, so much more masculine than the 147... I keep wanting a 145 front end on mine!


What version is your 147 pre or facelift?


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Preface, couldn't afford the facelift!!
Have black reflectors though (gta style) but it just doesn't look overly butch!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I prefer the pre.

Retro some bi-xenon projectors.
Will change the face a lot and let you see better.

Morimitos, depending on space inside.

www.theretrofitsource.com/index.php?cPath=25


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Ooooh, thats a cool idea. Not seen that before. Thanks.

The facelift looks a bit japanese, not italian i think.


----------

